

Java data compression - helwr
http://www.theeggeadventure.com/wikimedia/index.php/Java_Data_Compression

======
nicpottier
The test data is 1M CONSECUTIVE integers? Really?

I don't know for a fact that that leads to some weird optimizations for
certain algorithms, but I would have at least picked some data sets that
seemed more realistic.

------
tome
What a waste of time.

